# Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Hey Leute, ich habe mir letztens das LG G Flex 2 gegönnt. Da der Speicher bei dem Handy recht klein ist, ist eine SD-Karte zwingend nötig. Da ich gerne Real Racing 3 spiele und das gute 3.2GB braucht, wollte ich es auf die SD-Karte verschieben. Gesagt getan, aber es bleibt trotzdem auf dem internen Speicher.....könnt ihr mir helfen was ich machen kann?


MfG


----------



## Zares (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Nicht jeder Hersteller unerstützt das. Deswegen sollte man sich Smartphones mit möglichst größerem internen Speicher holen. Apps (vor allem sehr große wie Spiele) sollten sowieso nicht auf der SD-Karte sein, da sie dann länger beim Starten & Laden brauchen. Vor allem wenn man sich ne billige microSD kauft mit 10MB/s schreiben und lesen.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*



Zares schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Hersteller unerstützt das. Deswegen sollte man sich Smartphones mit möglichst größerem internen Speicher holen. Apps (vor allem sehr große wie Spiele) sollten sowieso nicht auf der SD-Karte sein, da sie dann länger beim Starten & Laden brauchen. Vor allem wenn man sich ne billige microSD kauft mit 10MB/s schreiben und lesen.



Aber Hauptsache die Funktion gibt es in den Android-Einstellungen? 

Mein Lieber, das ist meine SD-Karte: SanDisk Ultra microSDHC 16GB 80MB/s, UHS-I/Class 10 (SDSQUNC-016G-GN6IA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Zares (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Bleibt denn das komplette Spiel auf dem internen Speicher oder wird wenigstens ein Bruchteil verschoben? Funktioniert die Verschiebung mit anderen Apps? Am besten wärs, wenn du einen Screenshot posten könntest.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Hier die gewünschten Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhalin (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Wenn die App es nicht unerstützt wird es von Android auch gar nicht angeboten bzw. die Option "Auf SD-Karte verschieben" ist ausgegraut.
Habe 2 Spiele auf dem Tablet da geht das laden von SD-Karte völlig problemlos und schnell, einmal KOTOR mit 2,44 GB und Future Fight 889 MB.
SD-Karte hab ich eine Samsung 32GB Evo MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10 mit bis zu 48MB/S.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*



rhalin schrieb:


> Wenn die App es nicht unerstützt wird es von Android auch gar nicht angeboten bzw. die Option "Auf SD-Karte verschieben" ist ausgegraut.
> Habe 2 Spiele auf dem Tablet da geht das laden von SD-Karte völlig problemlos und schnell, einmal KOTOR mit 2,44 GB und Future Fight 889 MB.
> SD-Karte hab ich eine Samsung 32GB Evo MicroSDHC UHS-I Grade 1 Class 10 mit bis zu 48MB/S.



Aber nicht alle....meine hat bis zu 80MB/s.


----------



## rhalin (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Sieht bei dir danach aus als verschiebt das Spiel nur unwichtige Daten auf die Karte, Großteil bleibt auf dem Telefon.
Es gibt die kostenlose App Android Assistant , da gibt es eine Funktion namens App2SD .
Dort wird dir dann genau angezeigt wieviel MB/GB pro App verschoben werden können.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Ich will Android 6! Damit kann man die Apps vollwärtig auf die SD-Karte installieren


----------



## doceddy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Nur wenn die Hersteller sich nicht gegen diese Option wehren, siehe Samsung S7 und LG G5


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*



doceddy schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Hersteller sich nicht gegen diese Option wehren, siehe Samsung S7 und LG G5



Was juckt LG noch das G Flex 2


----------



## doceddy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*



unins000 schrieb:


> Was juckt LG noch das G Flex 2


Naja, das Update auf 6.0 ist ja relativ sicher.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*



doceddy schrieb:


> Naja, das Update auf 6.0 ist ja relativ sicher.



Sicher ja, aber das schon seit Monaten  LG sagte mal es kommt vor Jahresende ...


----------



## doceddy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Geduld, auf dem G3 ist das afaik auch noch nicht erschienen.
Außerdem wird sich eh nicht viel ändern und das aktuelle läuft ja sehr gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## unins000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Wird trotzdem heiß und was bringt mir eine SD-Karte wenn ich nur paar Megabytes rüberschieben kann...


----------



## doceddy (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Es wird bei mir nicht heißer als mein altes HTC One M7 oder das Galaxy S6. Ich habe jedoch die maximale Helligkeit auf 50% und auf automatisch und in den Entwickleroptionen "GPU-Rendering erzwingen" aktiviert, das soll angeblich die CPU unter Last entlasten.


----------



## unins000 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Konntest du bisher damit Unterschiede feststellen?


----------



## doceddy (15. März 2016)

*AW: Apps & Spiele bei Android 5.1.1 auf SD-Karte verschieben nicht möglich*

Zumindest habe ich keine negativen Auswirkungen gemerkt  Gefühlt läuft alles etwas geschmeidiger und das Gerät wird nicht sehr heiß, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde.


----------

